
Android Q Beta is out, with support for foldables, a new share menu, and more - Errorcod3
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/android-q-beta-is-out-with-support-for-foldables-a-new-share-menu-and-more/
======
Errorcod3
The beta is open to any Google Pixel phone.

